# I Make Pictures!



## Chrono1102 (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone watch [adult swim]? Anyone? No? ...Ok.

Well, everytime they break for commercial, or when they come back from a commercial, they show a picture with music that goes along with it. We call them "Bumps." This is what happens when I start getting ideas, and thus, I show you guys, my 2nd newest bump.







Love it, hate it, make fun of it. Your choice.


----------



## OrR (Sep 17, 2006)

What? I've got no idea what this is about but it does look pretty cool...


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 17, 2006)

I wooden say it's a bad job at all!


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 18, 2006)

..so you're telling me you work for Williams Street?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 18, 2006)

I seem to remember they take user bumps once in a while.. never know with those guys.
If yew don't work for 'em, yucca send it in anyway.. just on a larch.. It _is_  reedy cool.. maple they'd use it!
[adult swim]


----------



## DownwardSpyral (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> I seem to remember they take user bumps once in a while.. never know with those guys.
> If yew don't work for 'em, yucca send it in anyway.. just on a larch.. It _is_Â reedy cool.. maple they'd use it!
> [adult swim]



You make my head hurt.

Nice art, btw.


----------

